
Show HN: Ben – web-based analog clock that chimes like Big Ben - kenrick95
https://kenrick95.github.io/ben/
======
kenrick95
Hi there, this is my side project to experiment more with CSS3.

This project is open-sourced at
[https://github.com/kenrick95/ben](https://github.com/kenrick95/ben) Chiming
sounds are taken from public domain sources. Currently, it did not sound the
hourly Big Ben chimes, but I think it will be a good addition in the future.

